# Teig für Rotaugen



## Oliver03 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi ich will mir die Tage mal Köfis fangen, habe aber leider keine Maden. 
Wer von euch hat nen gutes Rezept für nen fängigen Teig.
Die Zutaten sollten im Haushalt enthalten sein. Ich habe noch Proteine in Pulverform und Brassenmelasse, aber sonst halt nur haushaltsübliche Sachen.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus für eute Antworten


----------



## muddyliz (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/hakenteige.htm


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

Hi Oliver,
schaue mal hier nach http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=40344 . Versuche es mal mit Zwiebackteig auf Rotaugen zu angeln!


----------



## Knispel (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

Nehme ein bis zwei Scheiben ( oder mehr ) Toastbrot ( den einfachsten Buttertoast, aber NICHT toasten ), schneide die Rinde ab, befeuchte das Brot und knete es solange, bis ein geschmeidiger Teig entsteht, welcher nicht mehr an den Fingern klebt. Nun teile die entstandene Kugel mit einem Messer mittig und bestreiche eine Hälfte dünn mit Magarine. Auf der anderen Hälfte kannst Du noch etwas Flüssiglockstoff geben. Nun wieder gut durchkneten und damit angeln. Diese Mixtur hat sich bei mir seit ca. 45 jahren bewährt.


----------



## hamburger Jung (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

@knispel: einfach, günstig und fängig! Mit ein wenig Lebensmittelfarbe (gibt es für schmales Geld in jeder Apotheke) kann man dem Teig auch noch andere Farben geben. Ich bevorzuge Rot beim Rotaugenangeln. Allerdings sollte man dann Handschuhe beim Kneten anziehen, weil die Hände sonst ebenfalls farbig werden.


----------



## Knispel (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*



			
				hamburger Jung schrieb:
			
		

> @knispel: einfach, günstig und fängig! Mit ein wenig Lebensmittelfarbe (gibt es für schmales Geld in jeder Apotheke) kann man dem Teig auch noch andere Farben geben. Ich bevorzuge Rot beim Rotaugenangeln. Allerdings sollte man dann Handschuhe beim Kneten anziehen, weil die Hände sonst ebenfalls farbig werden.



Ich muss eingestehen, bunt gemacht habe ich den Teig noch nie......
Danke


----------



## Kuxi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

So ähnlich, sieht der Teig auch aus, den ich mir schnell mal zurechtmische!

Aber ich teile Ihn anschließend in vier Sorten, eine Sorte bekommt etwas Leberwurst dazugemischt, eine etwas Schmelzkäse, die dritte dann Tunfischsud und die vierte geriebene Mückenlarven.

Dann teste ich sie alle an und komischer Weise ist immer eine Sorte etwas fängiger als die anderen, immer verschieden welche, aber diese dann auch den ganzen Tag.

Kostet nicht die Welt und ist nett mal auszuprobieren!

Der Teig, mit den geriebenen Mückenlarven, hat mir aber schon mehrfach einen lütten Karpfen beschert, was an meiner 8m-Bolo ne echt feine Sache sein kann  

Petri,
Kuxi


----------



## Fischschreck (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

entweder wie knispel beschrieben hat, oder:
Mehl 
Vanillezucker und/oder Zucker
Öl oder Magarine
Wasser
und das alles in den Mengen mischen, dass der Teig leicht klebrig ist (so dass er am Haken hält). Ist eigentlich überall sehr gut fängig!


----------



## Knispel (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*



			
				Kuxi schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich, sieht der Teig auch aus, den ich mir schnell mal zurechtmische!
> 
> Aber ich teile Ihn anschließend in vier Sorten, eine Sorte bekommt etwas Leberwurst dazugemischt, eine etwas Schmelzkäse, die dritte dann Tunfischsud und die vierte geriebene Mückenlarven.
> 
> ...



Denn sollte man aber vorher gut Frühstücken, kann mir vorstellen, dass zu mindest die ersten 3 gemische sonst nicht bei den Fischen landen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Kuxi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

Hihi,

umgekehrt wird da ein Schuh raus! Angefangen hatte es mit dem vergessenen Köder-Teig für die Fische, aber ich hatte damals noch n Leberwurst-Bütterken und musste somit teilen  
Funktionierte ganz gut und danach, habe ich halt hier und da mal angetestet :q 

Petri, Kuxi


----------



## Aal (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Nehme ein bis zwei Scheiben ( oder mehr ) Toastbrot ( den einfachsten Buttertoast, aber NICHT toasten ), schneide die Rinde ab, befeuchte das Brot und knete es solange, bis ein geschmeidiger Teig entsteht, welcher nicht mehr an den Fingern klebt. Nun teile die entstandene Kugel mit einem Messer mittig und bestreiche eine Hälfte dünn mit Magarine. Auf der anderen Hälfte kannst Du noch etwas Flüssiglockstoff geben. Nun wieder gut durchkneten und damit angeln. Diese Mixtur hat sich bei mir seit ca. 45 jahren bewährt.


Soll das denn an den Haken oder soll das gefüttert werden?


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

An den Haken!
Oder willst Du daraus 100 000 kleine Kügelchen drehn?

Fischschrck, Mehl Zucker, Fett.
Das klingt ja nach Streuselkuchen!

Ja Rote Farbe ist gut für Rotaugen, ich hatte mal so eine kleine Probiertube mit roten Teig für Rotaugen!

Aber Lebensmittelfarbe lieber im Lebensmittelladen kaufen, ist einfach billiger als in dr Apotheke!


----------



## Knispel (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*



			
				Aal schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das denn an den Haken oder soll das gefüttert werden?



An den Haken, kannst aber nebenbei noch ein Paar Popel daraus drehen und mit rein schnipsen....


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

An den Haken, kannst aber nebenbei noch ein Paar Popel daraus drehen und mit rein schnipsen....

Geschmacksrichtung Nase?

Ja so ein paar würde ich auch noch mit reinschnipseln, aber ich bin ja zum Angeln da und nicht zum Popeln!
Aber bei einer Beißflaute, ist Popeln sehr abwechslungsreich!


----------



## Knispel (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

@Arno,
lass uns sachlich bleiben....


----------



## Oliver03 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

danke für eure Vielzahl an Tipps, werde die Variante mit dem Toast machen!
Macht es denn Sinn in den Teig noch nen bissl Proteinpulver beizumengen oder bringt das nichts?


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Teig für Rotaugen*

Knispel, ok!
Oliver, warum nicht, Versuch maccht Kluch!
Aber ich würde es wie oben beschrieben dann so machen, das man verschidene Teige dabei hat!


----------

